# R35 GTR vs Zonda F



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Thought I'd play the Zonda's run against the R35 GTR's with two Internet Explorer windows open, and time it so that both runs start at the same time.

Guess what, the GTR would of be been right behind the Zonda until it hits the partially wet areas of the GTR's run, just goes to show how amazing the new GTR really is; against a 600hp car that weighs 500kg less. :squintdan 

Try it youself  

SUPERCARMOVIES.com

NISSAN : The 40th Tokyo Motor Show 2007


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Its only on the straights that the F can pull away. I'm really amazed at what this new GTR can really do!


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Christ! how much is the Zonda & how much is the R35 GTR! :bowdown1: 

erm...pound for pound & all that - top vid :smokin:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard from Mines that the new GTR is the third coming.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Chuck_H said:


>


Bloody hell people are quick on youtube...nice work....thanks for posting Chuck H.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah that GT-R is fast...But I bet no one in this thread would take a GT-R over a Zonda F LOL


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah that GT-R is fast...But I bet no one in this thread would take a GT-R over a Zonda F LOL


Two different cars aimed at different markets...

If money wasn't a issue, why not have both...


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally...I think the Zonda F could have had a faster lap time because I went to youtube and saw how the driver was handling the car and at times I felt he was a little nervous and didn't give it his all. The car just didn't seem like it was going fast in my opinion..."Sonzilla GTR" ruined it when he did the comparo. That GT-R is amazingly quick...I can't wait until mods come for it. I still think the front of the GT-R is ugly but its a cool car that I know will have serious potential.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I heard from Mines that the new GTR is the third coming.


Best thing you have ever posted. PMSL.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah that GT-R is fast...But I bet no one in this thread would take a GT-R over a Zonda F LOL


You just lost your bet!

Pay up:chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

watch how the drivers drive. With the probably exception of Nocolas Kiesa, there isn't a single member of this board who'd lap the Nordschleife faster in the Pagani than the R35, even if we didn't have to worry about crashing and could give it a balls out effort. The skill required to keep the Pagani from flying off the track is evident in constant corrections, versus the R35 which appears more point-and-shoot.

11 seconds on a track is an eternity though.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Andy Hornsby said:


> You just lost your bet!
> 
> Pay up:chuckle:


LOL aahhh come on Andy. You seriously wouldn't take an F or a R35? Think of the re sale value for the car? Think of how many GT-Rs you can buy with that HUGE stack of green :nervous:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> watch how the drivers drive. With the probably exception of Nocolas Kiesa, there isn't a single member of this board who'd lap the Nordschleife faster in the Pagani than the R35, even if we didn't have to worry about crashing and could give it a balls out effort. The skill required to keep the Pagani from flying off the track is evident in constant corrections, versus the R35 which appears more point-and-shoot.
> 
> 11 seconds on a track is an eternity though.


Yeah you are right, the GT-R does seem like a more "point and shoot" as you say it. It is amazing how fast the sense of speed is in the GT-R compared to the Zonda. I was somewhat unimpressed seeing the Zonda after seeing the GT-R lol. Id take a Zonda F over a R35 probably anyday because of rarity and how exclusive it is. Im am surprised the GT-R didn't make a faster time from the compared lap times. But...do you really think, if the GT-R was a manual trans instead of paddle shifters would the time be much slower?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> Yeah that GT-R is fast...But I bet no one in this thread would take a GT-R over a Zonda F LOL


Of course not. You could sell the Zonda F and then buy a GTR and a house.

Was this a Zonda F Clubsport or _just_ a Zonda F?


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Clubsport. the regular F did a 7:32 flat


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

King Nismo said:


> LOL aahhh come on Andy. You seriously wouldn't take an F or a R35? Think of the re sale value for the car? Think of how many GT-Rs you can buy with that HUGE stack of green :nervous:


AndyH aint alone mate... I'd take the new GTR over the Zonda anyday! If it was given to me I'd be buried in the bloody thing lol!


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I guess we all have different taste clearly :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing I love about all skylines is that 'not a classic supercar' shape - thats what puts me off a zonda.

anyhow - cant afford either of them right now lol and fancy something silly like that satin black Rex in the sales section


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The GT-R would be a FAR faster car for normal good drivers.

It takes REAL motorsport level skill to drive RWD cars with that power proper fast and stay alive. It was like Clarkson in that blue devil of road legal race car last night. He honestly couldn't control it around the track but the Stig beat the previous fastest time around that track by 7 seconds in it and never looked out of control!

I'm a strong believer in "usable power" and that makes the Evo's, GT-Rs etc of the world very special, Cobras', Koenzzzzdahfsyehdsns, Zondas and the like look and sound amazing but from all accounts from drivers and owners you would be faster in Clio 182 unless you have some serious driving skills.


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

It's amazing that a practical four seater GT with a usable trunk can give a supercar like the Zonda a run for its money. So which do you think is the real supercar? Like Clark Kent, looks docile but can turn into a superman! 

That's the real allure of the GT-R.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah the GT-R is a supercar but it isn't the "Ultimate" no matter how fast it is. You are comparing a "super car" to a " REAL SUPERcar" The GT-R is fast but it isn't as special as the Zonda and it never will be and we all know this. Don't get me wrong...I respect the GT-Rs performance and :bowdown1: to its performance for the price. In my opinion the Nissan GT-R as far as rank is on the level of the Gallardo Supperleggera, F430 etc. Not the BIG Boys like the Enzo, CGT, Zonda F, Veryon, MC12 etc etc. Cars like that most people won't even get to sit in let alone own! People now adays seriously abuse the word supercar and will put it on anything. Now say if it were an American car it would get bashed nothing but a V8 and it isn't able of being called a supercar but I guess the GT-R gets a get in free card lol. The C6 Z06 is fast, Beaten MANY cars stock but its no supercar here its just a vette to most. I love the GT-Rs back in the day but this is a totally new car so of course like some it still has some growing to do on me. I could see if it were a brand new, lighter I6 which I would have loved. I think what really killed it for me was the DSG and most of all...*worldwide sale!*


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Are not the Zonda/Enzo etc etc considered "Hyper" cars ? a litte bit of another level of building and cost.

LOL at worldwide sale killing the new GT-R, can you imagine the ammount od RnD that will happen on new parts now that it is going to be worldwide sales!!! Opens up sooo many new doors for everyone.


----------



## Zakira (May 5, 2007)

And Nissan will be coming out with the GT-R V-spec, V-spec II or EVO or whatever to take down those "Hyper" cars I'm sure.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I forgot they are considered "Hyper" not "Super". I still don't think personally it will do it even with the newer models Vspec or EVO. Some company HAS to run a faster time...the Zonda F CS won't have the title for even a year im sure of it. But as I said...I respect the new GT-R for its performance...I just don't like the car. Now if it were the R34 I would have rubbed it into everyones face until they got a rash and then some lol. But the R34 Nur had its day as being the fastest but most people forgot about that.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

What is an R35 GTR ?


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> What is an R35 GTR ?


CBA-R35 is the chassis code for the new GTR.


----------

